# Is this the ugliest chick ever?



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

I've just been handed this ugly looking chick from my next door neighbour..she caught her cat chewing on it.









Does anyone know what it is?.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

No idea!! Ugly is right though.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an idea what it is but I wanted to see what people come back with first... Then I'll see if anyone comes up with the same thing.


It's uglier in real life!,


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it alive?


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes it's alive,it's got a bit of damage to its back end but it seems ok,it's had a peck at some chick crumb and chopped hard boiled egg.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Where are you?


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in Teesdale, a rural area in northeast England.

We back onto a 250 acre deer park with lakes,woodland and meadow. We get all kinds of bird life,which doesn't help in narrowing down what it is!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

I live near there


----------



## TanoyChicken (May 31, 2013)

i think that thing is ababy pigeon. that how most look like.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's either a peigon or dove


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Hasn't got the same beak as a pigeon


----------



## TanoyChicken (May 31, 2013)

chance of it might being a mouring dove. they do tend to have darker skin color at that age then a baby pigeon would.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

It looks like a pigeon


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's a dove of some description apparently,a rock dove .


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

It's a baby Pterodactyl.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> It's a baby Pterodactyl.
> -ReTIRED-


Lol sure.....


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks prehistoric!...and it survived the night so hopefully it'll be okay now.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just checked on it and sadly it was dead...we'll never know what it was for sure.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

markhorsley68 said:


> Just checked on it and sadly it was dead...we'll never know what it was for sure.


Aww thats so so sad! I was rootin for that lil guy....You tried.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Never mind,did my best...I was up at 1.45 this morning chopping hard boiled eggs up for the little thing.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My guess is pigeon.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought pigeon/ dove too.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

It hasn't got the same beak


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

I googled rock dove and a pic of the exact same chick came up.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I was gonna guess a vulture.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is a website that I was looking at pictures, and noticed that if you use the wrong lights in the brooder, you will blind the chick. I saved the link for you, I hope it will be a big help to you...http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/baby_birds.htm


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

It did look like a bird of prey at first but it does look pigeon like like the ones on your link...it's a shame it didn't survive,we'd have known for sure then.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Goodness. Ya ll. I'm a day late and a dollar short I know. But that just a little pigeon. But they are pretty ugly when they hatch out.. they won't servive unless they receive pigeon milk from its parents. For the first 9 days. Then u can hand feed em. I have around 35 pigeons and have hand fed several. With a pretty good success rate. I know this is a late responce but it might help someone later on..


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Really ugly...


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

You have a baby pigeon I can tell becAuse he has yellow fuzzies and if it was a dove it would have white, we get these all the time at our bird rescue


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that Birdguy,it was a funny looking little thing!...shame it didn't survive.


----------

